# Jetta vs. Golf as family car



## hodinkee (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi all,

So I'm looking for a car that can fit me, the wife, and a baby but don't want an Expedition. I've got a Volvo S40 that does fine so far when hauling the family around. I've looked at all the other cars in VWs lineup and are down to these two cars. Ultimately, the wife will be driving it more than meand she needs to sign off on it. She is not into cars. I was able to sneak out of work yesterday and briefly saw a Golf SEL- very nice car!

I'd be looking at the 2015s and NO GLI or GTI- looking at the SE as the wife doesn't want to spend much on it- best balance between options & price. 
Anybody have experience lugging a baby with baby seat around in either a golf or jetta? 
Or for those that had it down to this choice, what made you decide?

Golf
- Like the versatility of the hatchback, rear leg room looks about the same as the S40, maybe larger.
- Trunk with seats folded up seem kind of small
- Concern is a 1st year model

Jetta
- Trunk seems big, but lacks versatility of hatchback
- Reports say rear legroom is pretty good for this segment
- Not a 1st year model

And any recommendations for good VW dealers/service in MI?

Thanks!


----------



## HeadHunter836 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Jetta vs Golf*

While my response doesnt have much to it, take it as you will. 

Baby will not be small for too long. In a Golf, eventually you and the wife will get tired of a toddler kicking the seat. A Jetta, Passat or similar is a good option for long term. As the family grows, so is the need for more trunk space...and leg room.


----------



## Markmk7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rear seats are a lot more comfortable in a golf, more headroom as you don't have the rear window coming down over your head. Golf is more versatile as well for transporting items. I'd get a Jetta if you prefer the look of a sedan over the golf, but I personally find it less useful.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The 2015 Golf Mk7 is not a first year model. Introduced in Europe in 2012.


----------



## hodinkee (Nov 4, 2014)

HeadHunter836 said:


> While my response doesnt have much to it, take it as you will.
> 
> Baby will not be small for too long. In a Golf, eventually you and the wife will get tired of a toddler kicking the seat. A Jetta, Passat or similar is a good option for long term. As the family grows, so is the need for more trunk space...and leg room.


Good point- that's one concern I had. 

The issue is that my wife's car is rusting apart. My current car has some time left in it, it's a 2005 and I drive a lot for work so I'm kinda thinking I can take over the VW when my car goes and pick up a bigger car for her.



Markmk7 said:


> Rear seats are a lot more comfortable in a golf, more headroom as you don't have the rear window coming down over your head. Golf is more versatile as well for transporting items. I'd get a Jetta if you prefer the look of a sedan over the golf, but I personally find it less useful.


That's what I was forgetting- Sat in the golf, lovely seats. I've heard the Jetta seats are lousy for long trips.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Personally I like the golf better, but I drive a Passat so I don't have much experience with either. I do know you can get a TDI in the golf though and I very well may be wrong but I thought you had to get the JSW to get a TDI. Out of those I'd get whichever was more comfortable and came with a TDI since you said no to the sportier cars.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

The rear legroom is significantly better on the Jetta....class leading. The trunk is huge. Access to the cargo area is better with a hatchback. Leatherette is a boon with small children - easy cleanups.

I don't find the Jetta seats to be lousy on long trips at all. Purely subjective.

I cannot overstate how nice it is with little ones to have a car with a backseat that allows enough legroom that said kiddo is not constantly kicking your seatback.

I like Golfs better and have owned both. For kids, Jetta is probably the better bet.


----------



## hodinkee (Nov 4, 2014)

syncro87 said:


> The rear legroom is significantly better on the Jetta....class leading. The trunk is huge. Access to the cargo area is better with a hatchback. Leatherette is a boon with small children - easy cleanups.
> 
> I don't find the Jetta seats to be lousy on long trips at all. Purely subjective.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies.

Good to hear the seats are comfy. 
I like the Golf better, but we'll see what my wife says when I bring her into the showroom. I suspect the rear legroom is going to close the deal on the Jetta. But she likes the versatility of the hatchback.


----------



## justinmnhall (Aug 8, 2011)

Also keep in mind of a stroller. Trunk that is large enough for stroller and groceries is a must


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The Jetta is better suited to being a family car with huge trunk and class leading rear legroom...


----------



## nitebearer (Nov 2, 2014)

*Kiddie seat prob*

In the Golf we had (older model) not loads of room with the kiddie seats installed for everything on a weekend trip without piling high. The new Jetta takes the stroller sideways, then in front of that adult bags, kids bags (extra clothes, diapers and all that fun stuff) and not much up front or in the back seat. New jetta room in the back seats allows kids to climb in and have room between front seat backs and kiddie seats. Makes it easier to get them into their seats as you have room to get in there. Now I'd have to play with a '15 Golf but I like the room in the '14 Jetta I have.


----------



## sixxxball (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the 1.8 Jetta in your situation. Jetta has more leg room which you will appreciate later. The Trunk has more lateral room than the golf. You do loose height on the trunk of a Jetta though. when i sold VWs it was an easy choice for a lot to pick the Jetta over the Golf with 2 passengers of any size. I have not had much time to check out the space on the Mk7 Golf though only sat in the front seat.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Check out a Passat as well if you get the chance - enormous trunk and huge amounts of space in the back - nice and easy to get the baby and seat in and out. Before I got it I test drove the Golf and Tiguan and we already have a 2011 Jetta - none of them can touch the Passat for space. Tiguan guzzles gas too - all your other choices should be nice and economical.


----------



## hodinkee (Nov 4, 2014)

The only issue with the Jetta is I WANT the lighting package and nobody has a non-GLI jetta with the lighting package in my area or my parent’s city. But I suppose I could order one.
I’m planning to take a look at both with the time comes- I had posted this when my wife’s POS Malibu had required another trip to the shop expecting a big bill to shock the wife into agreeing that we need a new car. Unfortunately the Chevy is proving to be a lot tougher than I thought it would be- it breaks down, but doesn’t break down enough. I need the transmission, the engine, something big to go. I’ve offered her my Volvo or the new car. She steadfastly stands by her Malibu, thinking it can go on for at least another 2yrs. 

My wife LOVES her Malibu- the only thing to snap her out of it is a repair bill that’s at least $1000. She thinks a fair value of the car is $2,000 for it after doing "extensive" research on the internet. :facepalm:


PM me if you're interested in a 2001 Chevy Malibu with 90,000mi with these features for the fair price of $2,000. :laugh:
- several spots on the body with rust, some holes you can fit your fist into- unique car detailing that is one of a kind
- rust inside driver’s door, rendering the window unusable (attempt to roll it down and it will require a $400 fix)- This is a security feature- if a thief tries to unlock the car door with a hanger or attempts to roll down the window, it will result in instant damage that reduces the value of the car. Especially in the winter, the thief will stand out to a police officer when he’s got the window rolled down and is cursing at the car, increasing the likelihood that they will get pulled over
- cooling system is bunk- you have to watch the temperature gauge and manually turn on/off the the fan to prevent overheating. Leave it on when you park the car and the battery will die. She actually got some mechanic to add on a toggle switch. I can fine tune the temperature of the engine for optimal engine performance, which can be good for at least extra 50hp. Oh, your GTI doesn't have this feature? I am willing to entertain a MK7 4 door GTI trade for this high performance machine. My loss is your gain.  In addition, this is another unique security feature- drive away long enough and the engine will overheat. Keep the fan running and the battery will die, both rendering the car undrivable.
- crack in windshield- I like to think of it as a 1st gen HUD outlining the horizon.
- driver’s side air bag module is taped up and looks like a bit of the bag is showing- there is proof that you are getting a genuine airbag. 
- possible frame damage- I don’t know if it even exists, so it’s not even a problem. It gives the car a mythical aura, does it or doesn’t it?
- driver's side window will leak a small amount of water when raining and provide a refreshing mist to relax you on your daily commute. Got a food stain on your left elbow? Problem solved.

If this SOB lasts for another yr or two, maybe the Golf R wagon will be out?


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

Get the Jetta.This is the exact reason why we bought a Jetta,huge for it's segment,seats fold,large trunk ,roomy for an economy car.The dealer lent me a golf while they serviced the Jetta,Could barely fit the stroller in that thing.Only good thing about the golf for a family is that it has rear vents for some odd retarded reason.:screwy:


----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

A Jetta is good for a along term ,but now if you want to change your car in the future i recommend Golf.



nexus 6 handyhülle outdoor


----------

